# Not a real complaint but......



## markscomp (Aug 25, 2021)

Once a membership is paid. the user name should be changed to reflect new membership "option chosen". and a membership renewal email (and an administrator should be given authority to change the account status if numbers permit.... ) should be sent out for those of us who cannot stand the "advertisements thrown at us" personally i cannot stand the ads thrown my way. its a simple fix to the forum ..... Please

Mark


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 25, 2021)

Adblock Plus and Ghostery work for me, I don't see any ads.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 26, 2021)

The membership programs are not an automated function of the forum software. The payments go to Noxx's PayPal account, and no one but Noxx has access to that information. He is the only one who can determine if a member has made a payment, and so he is the only one in a position to change a member's status.

None of the rest of us have any idea when a member may have signed up for a membership, so none of us are able to send out any kind of reminder. It's not that we don't care, or wouldn't like to help. We just aren't able to.

Anyone who has a problem with their membership can contact myself or one of the other moderators, like Mark did, and we will contact Noxx through his email address. He's quite busy these days, so he doesn't visit the forum as often as he used to.

Dave


----------

